# Do You Scratch Your Horses Butt?



## Miloismyboy (Aug 18, 2009)

LOL! I spent a good deal of time doing just that this morning... he's rather itchy lately... he'll approach me and spin around which will get him quickly evicted from my space because it's quite rude of him to do that (but does let me know he needs me to get an itch for him)... the routine/ritual is... I stand at the window of the barn (because I'm much taller from that vantage point and can reach his back better) and grab the mane and tail brush, I will call him over and let him know it's alright to spin on me at that point if he wants a scratch... but I must be at the window and he has to wait for the call... any other time is unacceptable, and since I have short nails... the mane and tail brush is heaven for him.


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

My girl couldn't care less if I scratch her butt - her neck, however, is a different story.


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Yup! Scratch, scratch, scratch! They both love it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

they love having their dock scratched, and just to the left or right of the anus.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

Guilty...... I think it's funny when they lean into it like..."ahhhhh, yeah, that's the spot!"


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

My girls loves her udders rubbed. Most of my babies go crazy for butt scratches.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

My make likes her "belly rubbed" right by her belly button. Also her withers and the crest of her neck. She goes through phases though. What she likes one day she won't the next. The belly rub is ALWAYS the favorite!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Janna (Apr 19, 2012)

Nope. My mom does and it earns them getting their *** kicked when they turn it to me to get it scratched. I find it to be rude. Constantly telling her to quit


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Spirit loves is it with all my ten strong fingernails. She wrenches her neck down and sideways and her lips are pursed out and fluttering. I do it to get a giggle out of her expression. Need to get it on video!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I scratch any place that gives the horse pleasure (within reason). There is nothing I like better than to make that upper lip get as long as it possibly can.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

My colt loved it, he would come up and nuzzle me. Then I'd say what? And he's turn around. Only if I asked though  he even followed me backwards before lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Most of my horses dont care if I scratch them. But my Fjord baby, he loves being scratched under his neck, chest, butt & belly.

He sticks his head way up in the air and his lip twitches. LOL


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

My mare loves to have her butt scratched and her belly. Her lips quiver with delight.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

The perfect feedback for saying...."YEAH!! That's the spot!!...THANKS!"


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Sour doesn't like her butt scratched. Her neck and chest though? Totally different story XD


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

JJ loves under his jaw and Scrat loves his belly same with OJoe

We used to have 2 broodies that LOVES their butts scratched. One was terrible for giving you mini heart attacks lol especially strangers. As she would come trotting up and just whirl around and look at you like SCRATCH ME!! Also when you were out in the pasture changing water she had the stealthiest way of sneaking up on you. If you weren't paying attention she would back into you until you scratched. She was quite the character 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

My 2 geldings love their butts scratched. Chilly loves her chest and neck scratched, and, she likes her..."udders" rubbed. She'll stretch her neck out all the way and wiggle her lips. Its hilarious. Nut likes his chest and neck scratched too and will rest his head ontop of yours. Rumor...i havent figured out what she likes...besides attention.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stormylass (Jul 12, 2012)

all the bubbies loooovve to be scratched, and they arent very particular about where, but the chest where the neck meets it evidently is "the spot"!!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Stilts will come stand next to me and show me where to scratch. He loves his belly button scratched, so he will start scrathing himself then look at me or hope that I help. 

Gracie loves her poll scratched so she will very politely put her down and to the side to ask, quite the lady


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

Shorty loves his chest to be scratched :


----------



## PapSett (Aug 5, 2012)

Jewel, the Appy filly I work with, loves to have her butt scratched. Of course, she really loves being scratched pretty much anywhere. Behind her ears, her neck, chest, belly, butt... all of them gets her upper lip thing going! 

She's really good at letting me know exactly where she wants scratched at the moment, she will carefully position herself just right to expose the prefered spot to me. And if I scratch somewhere else, she'll give me a dirty look and REposition herself. Silly filly!


----------



## Failbhe (May 8, 2012)

I tried scratching my mare's butt (mostly because of this thread!) and she looked at me like "what the heck are you trying to do?" But she looooooves it when I scratch her chest and in between her forelegs.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

When I was at a horse camp a while ago, we had a filly who LOVED having her butt scratched.


----------



## Red Raiders (Aug 15, 2012)

No, I do not. I scratch on the chest and behind the ears.


----------



## tlfc (Aug 8, 2012)

Yes, one of my girls that is her preferred place to be scratched.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

my horses love their poll scratched around their ears!


----------

